# Happy Birthday, Son!!



## Korin_Mari (Feb 9, 2013)

I noticed Son posted something about cooking his own birthday dinner today... I'm not entirely sure if it was today or it passed, but there doesn't seem to be a happy birthday post to this wonderful person.

Happy birthday, Son!! 

I hope you have a lovely lovely day and wish you nothing but happiness! Thank you so much for being the kind and generous person that you are. 

:yatta::yatta:

[Edit] It was his birthday yesterday. 
HAPPY BELATED! :biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Son,

I am a day late and a dollar short but hope you had a happy birthday yesterday! I just figured you were making it a birthday weekend. :2thumbsup: 

:hoot: :happy222:


----------



## mano (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday to one of the forum's best.


----------



## don (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy belated birthday, Son! Really great to have you sharing your knowledge and passion with us on KKF.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Son


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Son, sorry I missed it. I'm usually good about checking the calendar!
Thanks for all you've done for me and for KKF. Something as simple as you gifting me that 100 year old Henkel at ECG last year got me even more into all this crazy knife stuff than is probably healthy for me.
Muchas Gracias brother, I can't say it enough.
-Chris


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday my friend..i hope you have an amazing day!!


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy BD and many more! Watch those sodium levels, will ya?


----------



## Lefty (Feb 9, 2013)

It was??? Dammit, I missed it. 

Happy Birthday, my friend!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope you enjoyed a great birthday Son


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday, Son!

:hbday:


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy bday! Hope it is a great year for you.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Bitthday Son!


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mhenry (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Son, and many more.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you, guys. Spending some time recuperating with the family.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Chef!


----------



## steeley (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Son .


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy B-day. At least I know you don't need socks for your birthday 

k.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy (belated) Birthday Chef!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2013)

Belated happy birthday, Son!


----------



## The hekler (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Son! Your one of many that make this place so great.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy birthday big man!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy birthday!

as how we lovingly say it coz there's always alcohol involved when it comes to birthdays, happy beerday! =D


----------



## Benuser (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry Son, for missing your birthday...
Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday to one of the best guys ever! Hope you had a great day. Looked like a great birthday meal you made.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you have some hooch made up for the time with family? 

Hope it was a great time.arty2::Beersausage::shots:


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2013)

Belated happy, happy birthday!


----------

